# Ladies! do sailing men qualify as



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

"BAD BOYS"? I'm sure most us of know what I mean Remember guys! this is hersailnet  (insert song "bad to the bone" here)  

Personally I feel they are gentlemen from my limited experience in sailing but then, I never was a great judge of character!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Depends upon their sailing status. I grew up in Newport, RI, home of the America's Cup for well over 100 years. As a boy, I envied the life and celebrity status these sailors had. They could get any local girl they wanted . . . (expletives deleted (g)


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

gal in every port as they say TB?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Denise
Try reading the "life in the fast lane" story on the learn to sail forum! That's a sailing mans story. Bring your gas mask.


----------



## wiseleyb (Feb 11, 2007)

When I bought my first boat the seller said (I was 22, youngest live-aboard in Boston) "Women are taught to say "no" when you say "let's go back to my place", but they've never been taught that about boats."


----------



## SailorPam (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, I've encountered several characters, not sure if they're bad or not. Everybody's bad - or good  - at something, right? I think I'd have to agree though that the nature of sailing attracts the people with the most "fun tickets" - not necessarily the best behaved.


----------

